# RESET RACING Hollowlite MTB BB 76g



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying this BB, but for the price I would like to have some more opinions about it.
Anyone used reset racing bottom brackets?
How do they perform and how long does the bearings last?









thanks


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

New style BBs are nothing but bearings in aluminum cups. I don't see a real difference in weight or performance between cheap and expensive models so why spend more?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

The difference is 25g. It's something. 
Do you know any cheaper and lighter BB?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The $40 XTR BB is only 13gms heavier than the Reset. With one 2.5mm spacer they weigh in at 89gms.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Are those unsealed bearings in that pic?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised that there is almost never any mention or comparison or measurement standard for the friction of bearing seals.

Back in the days of the Octalink V2, I bought a Dura-Ace 7700-series bottom bracket thinking it would have less bearing seal friction, and was surprised to find that it didn't.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The $40 XTR BB is only 13gms heavier than the Reset. With one 2.5mm spacer they weigh in at 89gms.


And unless you powerwash your seatpost clamp you can ditch the center sleeve. Then I bet the weights get even closer.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you can also remove the center sleeve in the Reset BB, 
That's unsealed bearings I suppose... not that good but fast spinning  
I suppose the blue washer and the other parts will be used to seal the bearings. 
I've used XTR BB they lasted long, tryed some chinese BB named Prototype that lasted 1 month, now I'll try this one, see if it's good or not, at least I'll save some weight.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

reset BB is now installed on my bike. saved 20g  And they look very cool


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Race Face X-Type Turbine BB is 85g without spacers and 89g including three 2.5mm spacers.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

Mortop BB uses almost the same cups with different bearings. It weights 82g for complete set and 68g without center sleeve and spacers and it costs 3 times less than Reset.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I had such a BB on my commuter road bike. It gets used every day but doesn't get a lot of mileage. The Reset BB creaked pretty badly in less than a year. I wouldn't buy one again.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

What do you all think of delrin press in cups? My Enduro steel bearing bb just got in today and weights 36.0g/cup and 6.2g for the tube (BB86/92). Supposedly very high quality, we shall see.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Zigo said:


> Mortop BB uses almost the same cups with different bearings. It weights 82g for complete set and 68g without center sleeve and spacers and it costs 3 times less than Reset.


will most likely last 4 times less. mortop is not very famous for its quality, you should know that. This also applies to other chinese and taiwanese stuff, like aerozine, prototype etc....



collideous said:


> I had such a BB on my commuter road bike. It gets used every day but doesn't get a lot of mileage. The Reset BB creaked pretty badly in less than a year. I wouldn't buy one again.


I'll let you know how my bb performs over time...


----------

